# Filler under substrate



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

you could use small crushed lava rock as it will be a place for beneficial bacteria to grow.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

swoof said:


> you could use small crushed lava rock as it will be a place for beneficial bacteria to grow.


Thank you for the reply. I saw a large bag of "Red Lava Rock" at Lowes yesterday for around $7. Maybe that would work? It was in the outside garden area and had been rained on for a few days, inside the bag was a red soup collecting in the bottom.. that's what distracted me from picking it up. If I rinse it well, would that make a good filler then? Maybe l try that? I tried the pond foam diy fake rock, but that went poorly, as did my half attempt at an eggcrate structure. 

I've had this tank, (my first real *future* planted tank) in my floor for almost 3 weeks, with 60lb of eco complete and 50lb of Black Diamond beside it.. no clue of how to do a good scape. I want hills, big ones. I don't want to do it wrong though..

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

eh, the floss stuff should work fine, but it will compact quite a bit, so you will probably end up needing a _lot_ more then you initially expected.

The bags of lavarock at lowes/homedepot should work fine, that stuff has been used in aquaria for decades. If you are near a landscaping supply place, you can probably find smaller grained stuff (as well as the big chunky stuff) for cheaper. Great for filling 'dead' space, and the rough, irregular shape/texture make it slightly better for holding slope/shape then, say, pea gravel.

It's probably too late for this to be helpful, but I really hope you bought that filter floss at a craft/sewing store...


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm going to have to construct a slope soon that I can manipulate to bury part of my driftwood. Someone suggested pea gravel in nylon stockings.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

jrh said:


> I'm going to have to construct a slope soon that I can manipulate to bury part of my driftwood. Someone suggested pea gravel in nylon stockings.


Keeping it in the nylon stocking will keep it from leveling out to maintainthe hill effect.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a Gravel Bag I am using next to a rock in the foundation of a raised area in my 40. The rock will serve as a base for drift wood. I prefer to be able to remove driftwood for maintenance. Also no need for MTS in the rear corner of ther tank that will not be planted.

I use knee high support stocking fir the bag it's heavier than normal nylons. However normal nylons can be doubled or tripled over for the same effect.


----------

